# How could I stop syncing between an ipad and iphone?



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello,
I know this may be a really stupid question, but I think it probably is an easy fix if I only knew what to do. My iphone 5C has been running slow and I didn't know why. A friend showed me where the bookmarks are and I have all of my mom's Ipad bookmarks and history on my phone. She wants to keep these so I don't know how I could delete them from my phone with her losing them. So, I know I have to stop syncing between these devices, but don't know how to do it without her losing this info. Can anyone help? I know it's because we both have Safari and they are Apple devices.

Thanks in advance!
Mindy


----------



## Hamphoeby (Jun 23, 2015)

Stop iPhone apps from syncing to my iPad http://www.technipages.com/ios-prevent-syncing-of-apps-on-multiple-devices


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks so much! But, I'm still not sure how I can delete all my mom's bookmarks/history from my phone and her not lose everything. Maybe I can after I am no longer syncing with her Ipad. Anyone know?


----------

